

Ask HN: How would you change the HN stylesheet with 10 or less lines? - AliAdams

I know that Hacker News is about the community rather than the usability, and I know that the look has almost become iconic, but there is always part of me that wants to tweak the site a bit - maybe make it a little more mobile&#x2F;touch friendly etc.&lt;p&gt;So many people before me have come up with great ideas but normally requiring a big change to the site (DOM etc), but I was wondering if we could make the smallest change, just a few lines to the css, what would the talent on HN come up with.&lt;p&gt;So here is your challenge if you choose to accept it this Saturday!:-&lt;p&gt;If you could add (or change) 10 lines in the HN css file, what would they be?
======
impishj
I would add this 10 line Media Query: (link:
[https://gist.github.com/impishj/6057353](https://gist.github.com/impishj/6057353))

@media only screen and (max-width:650px) { table { width:100% } .pagetop
a:first-child {
display:block;width:100%;padding:0px;margin:0px;clear:both;border:none; }
.pagetop a { padding:0px 0px 12px 0px; } .title a { padding:8px 14px 8px
10px;margin:0px 0px 0px 0px;color:#000000;background-color:#ff6600;vertical-
align:middle;line-height:200%; } span.comhead { display:inline-block;padding-
top:6px; } .subtext a { margin-top:3px;padding:4px 11px 4px
11px;display:inline-block; } .subtext a:last-child { border:solid 1px #ff6600;
} table tr td:nth-child(2) { padding: 2px 10px 2px 0px; margin-right:10px; }
table tr td.subtext { background-color:#f6f6ef;} } textarea { width:100% }

------
impishj
Line 6 updated to avoid style dropping on hover in desktop environments:

.subtext a, .subtext a:hover, .subtext a:visited { margin-top:3px;padding:4px
11px 4px 11px;display:inline-block; }

